# Cardinal Shrimp Tank - Quick and Simple!



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

There seems to be a growing interest in Cardinal Shrimp so I thought I would share my 4 day old cardinal tank with everyone here. Lets just say I got pretty lucky with these little guys as I put them into a tank that I had setup couple hours prior to picking them up.

-Bought a 15Gallon, Crushed Coral, UG filter, and used whatever else I had 
laying around.
-Picked up 10 Cardinals from a Zhima(Thanks Debbie!). 
-Went to jiang604's(Thanks Frank!) house and took 2 big buckets of his cycled 
cardinal tank water and dumped it into my tank. 
-Let the Cardinals sit for a bit, total of about 5 hours in the bag floating and then 
released them into the tank.

So far I've had 0 deaths *fingers crossed*. They all started wondering around and eating on the day #2. I decided to keep the tank simple so I could find them if they decided to hide away.....

For those who are interested in the parameters:
pH: 8.6
Temp: 26
TDS: 500obo

Any comments or additional information about these cardinals are welcomed 
Also Big thanks to jiang604 for giving me your cycled water and all the tips and pointers, I don't think I would have kept them alive without the special water 

Now to share some pictures 

Cardinals waiting patiently in bag









Full tank shot









Walking around looking for food









Gazing on a lava rock with moss









Very nice colors









Can't forget the Sulawesi snails


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

wow those shrimps are something! Love the colours!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW, i would of thought lower ph, hehe, i guess i dunno shrimps at all!


----------



## slee (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool, the shrimps look great..


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

wow nice shrimp, kinda wants to make me set up another tank.....


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Gorgeous shrimps and good luck!


----------



## zhima (May 10, 2010)

Very nice camera!
How come mine don't look as gorgeous?!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

^Yours are not as comfortable in the tank yet? 
Mine just molted last night........... guess that's a good sign!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol =) dang thomas lol nice shots =) 
you should come over and check out something. I'm going to be bringing over something to my 90 show tank and I think your gonna be shockedddd =P


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*Wow*

If those shrimps are not beautiful, then we would not go to Debbie's place for them.
My shrimps are happily foraging on rock and inside that mass of pellia.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice pics!! The colours on your shrimp look fantastic


----------



## Racer96 (Apr 29, 2010)

cardinals are such amazing looking shrimp. Good luck with them.

Mike


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

They coloured up nicely and look comfortable.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool looking shrimp


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice setup, not to mention shrimp. Good luck with them!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

ok not to go too offtopic, what camera and lense are you using


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> ok not to go too offtopic, what camera and lense are you using


Good question....I have an SLR and my pictures are not very nice.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cannon SLR(30D) + Macro Lense.
Thanks for the comments.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> lol =) dang thomas lol nice shots =)
> you should come over and check out something. I'm going to be bringing over something to my 90 show tank and I think your gonna be shockedddd =P


Hey dont forget about me!! I want to come too


----------



## killer007 (Apr 25, 2010)

amazing....
hahahahah too amazing la....


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

nice shrimps!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Guys:

How are your Sulawesi Cardinals? Do you have any babies yet? How do you grow green algae on rocks?

Thanks,


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

oh man i wish tommy and wayne are still on these forums


----------



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

Any updates on this? I have recently set up what will become a Sulawesi tank and am interested in how this all turned out.

Cheers,
Sean


----------

